
Google’s AI Beats a Top Player at the Game of Go - AliCollins
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/in-a-huge-breakthrough-googles-ai-beats-a-top-player-at-the-game-of-go/
======
executesorder66
I found it amusing that one of the articles [0] linked in the recommended
reading was about how computers still can't beat players at a game of Go.

[0] [http://www.wired.com/2014/05/the-world-of-computer-
go/](http://www.wired.com/2014/05/the-world-of-computer-go/)

